# Start a new company



## Ray Hewitt (Jul 25, 2012)

I have just arrived in Dubai and are going to open a Business, Can anyone recommend a company to do all the paperwork.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Ray Hewitt said:


> I have just arrived in Dubai and are going to open a Business, Can anyone recommend a company to do all the paperwork.


Try Links

http://www.the-links-group.com/


----------



## windsofchange (Jul 27, 2012)

Ray Hewitt said:


> I have just arrived in Dubai and are going to open a Business, Can anyone recommend a company to do all the paperwork.


Hi Ray
i have just started up a new company in the free zone either go to DMCC in Almas Towers in JLT tallest building with spike on top , you can do it yourself or go to Gateleys who are in the Goldcrest tower next door who will do it all for you, either way it is very expensive to set it all up plus you have to have an office you cant work from home, you can rent a flixidesk from DMCC which is what i did, i would sugest yo do see DMCC first and they will tell you what to do .Hope this helps


----------



## Ray Hewitt (Jul 25, 2012)

*Reply*



windsofchange said:


> Hi Ray
> i have just started up a new company in the free zone either go to DMCC in Almas Towers in JLT tallest building with spike on top , you can do it yourself or go to Gateleys who are in the Goldcrest tower next door who will do it all for you, either way it is very expensive to set it all up plus you have to have an office you cant work from home, you can rent a flixidesk from DMCC which is what i did, i would sugest yo do see DMCC first and they will tell you what to do .Hope this helps


Hi 
Thanks for that, I have been quoted around 50,000 dhs for a LLC company all in with the 1 square ft office ha ha do you know if that is about right.


----------



## windsofchange (Jul 27, 2012)

Ray Hewitt said:


> Hi
> Thanks for that, I have been quoted around 50,000 dhs for a LLC company all in with the 1 square ft office ha ha do you know if that is about right.


Hi Ray
you have to get a trade licence which has to be renewed each year, if you do a lot of the work yourself DMCC will help you through it they are on 1st floor Almas Tower JLT , set up your company in the free zone which DMCC will do for you, i think 50,000dhs is about right , i have a flexidesk office which i dont use, for 16 hours a month which is the minimum you can get away with its 150sq ft , but work from homemthats about 15,000dhs per year , its very expensive to set your company up and a lot of paperwork involved, do go and see DMCC they are very good and you just walk inn take a ticket wait your turn and see someone, good luck and if you need more help just yell

regards Ian


----------



## Ray Hewitt (Jul 25, 2012)

*Ian*



windsofchange said:


> Hi Ray
> you have to get a trade licence which has to be renewed each year, if you do a lot of the work yourself DMCC will help you through it they are on 1st floor Almas Tower JLT , set up your company in the free zone which DMCC will do for you, i think 50,000dhs is about right , i have a flexidesk office which i dont use, for 16 hours a month which is the minimum you can get away with its 150sq ft , but work from homemthats about 15,000dhs per year , its very expensive to set your company up and a lot of paperwork involved, do go and see DMCC they are very good and you just walk inn take a ticket wait your turn and see someone, good luck and if you need more help just yell
> 
> regards Ian


Thanks for the info Ian, I arrive on 22nd with family in tow so no pressure A.
I am new to this site so can't pm you but thanks for the info and will defently call to see them.
If you think of any do's and don'ts please let me know.

And good luck with your new venture 

Regards

Ray


----------



## windsofchange (Jul 27, 2012)

Ray Hewitt said:


> Thanks for the info Ian, I arrive on 22nd with family in tow so no pressure A.
> I am new to this site so can't pm you but thanks for the info and will defently call to see them.
> If you think of any do's and don'ts please let me know.
> 
> ...


Hi Ray
I arrived on the 6th June ,my company are in the UK i set an branch up in the Free Zone, if you set a buisness up in Dubai you have to have a local sponser, DMCC will become your sponser but you will be in free Zone ,its much easier to get a trade licence, 
where are you in Dubai, could meet up and have a beer and i can run you through everything, i think Mcgettingans in JLT is a good irish bar been a few times serve good beers, fancy a pint and a chat about it let me know, my wife is due over in abaout 3 weeks time 

hope to catch you soon

let me know if you fancy a pint and a chat

regards Ian


----------



## Ray Hewitt (Jul 25, 2012)

*Hi Ian*



windsofchange said:


> Hi Ray
> I arrived on the 6th June ,my company are in the UK i set an branch up in the Free Zone, if you set a buisness up in Dubai you have to have a local sponser, DMCC will become your sponser but you will be in free Zone ,its much easier to get a trade licence,
> where are you in Dubai, could meet up and have a beer and i can run you through everything, i think Mcgettingans in JLT is a good irish bar been a few times serve good beers, fancy a pint and a chat about it let me know, my wife is due over in abaout 3 weeks time
> 
> ...


Hi 
That would be great, as I am new to the site I can not pm you and I do not know if I. Can put my email address on here . How can we keep in touch
Regards
Ray


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi ray

Make one more statement then you can PM. 
Good luck with your new business.


----------



## Ray Hewitt (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## windsofchange (Jul 27, 2012)

Ray Hewitt said:


> Hi
> That would be great, as I am new to the site I can not pm you and I do not know if I. Can put my email address on here . How can we keep in touch
> Regards
> Ray


Hi Ray
where are you living in Dubai what part , i dont think you can put personel contact details on here. could meet up later today if you are free, i have a car so no probs getting around, are you aywhere near Dubai Marina ,could meet in Marina area this evening for a beer if you wish . let me know, i would leave car at home and get a taxi !!

Ian


----------



## Ray Hewitt (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi 
Would of loved to but don't arrive till 22nd 
I have put you in my contact so will give you a shout when I arrive. 
Enjoy the sun my friend. 
Regards
Ray


----------



## windsofchange (Jul 27, 2012)

Ray Hewitt said:


> Hi
> Would of loved to but don't arrive till 22nd
> I have put you in my contact so will give you a shout when I arrive.
> Enjoy the sun my friend.
> ...


Hi Ray
No problems, i will help you as much as i can, it is hard work sorting things when you arrive, and its a paperwork nightmare sorting things out, my wife will be out soon so if your bringing your wife iam sure they can have a chin wag too, 
I will take you down to DMCC and show you the ropes on starting your own company no worries,
if you can think of anything else let me know, i will dig out all the paperwork you will need to start your company , if you go on to IBP Conex website in the UK we are a plumbing fittings manufaturers go on to contacts on the site and you will find me , i think they still have me as yorkshire and Lincolnshire Specification Manager but my contact details are on there or call Conex in Birmingham and they will give you my email address
get in touch that way if you wish 

regards Ian C


----------

